# Undertale's Ending (Spoilers, likely)



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

In general, i feel that the end of Undertale shows:


People you barely even know or saw can turn out to be nice people (Random Encounter Monsters).
Really loud and scary people are nice people (Undyne).
People with mental issues and dark pasts are nice people (Alphys).
Your mom and dad love you (Toriel and Asgore).
Your psychiatrist or really charismatic people are nice people. (Papyrus)
Your best friend supports you. (Sans)
More than likely, some glamed up superstar supports you. (Mettaton)
Undertale in general says:


Keep yourself out of trouble, because there's probably somebody who can give you "a bad time". (Sans, of course.)
Your best friend doesn't want to lose you. (Azriel)
You are your own worst enemy. (Chara)
Everybody has their own problems, most of them equally as bad (Random monsters)
Somebody thinks they're ugly, despite what people that love them tell them (Amalgams)
Anything i missed?


----------



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

And across the board here:

It's really hard to make friends sometimes, but it's worth it in the long run if you take the "damage".


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

This is very insightful! I definitely agree with all of what you've gathered on the meanings behind the characters and what occurs in the game.

One I noticed that you didn't mention was Asgore's purpose and meaning in the game. Never let your past mistakes define you as a person now.


----------



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh yeah, missed that one.

There's a theroy out there that Undertale represents hell, but i think it represents different mental states and life lessons.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Pretty nice interpretation. I wouldn't really think too deep into this stuff. I also agree with what butterskenny said, too. I most definitely relate to Asgore in terms of moving on from past events or mistakes.


----------

